# powder vs premixed



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

Powder is good for plaster repair jobs, premix for drywall. At least that is how I have done it.

Mark


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

Powder. You can't beat knowing when it will be dry, and being able to do step 2 WAY sooner.

Patching a nail hole? I would probably use pre-mix or spackle.


----------



## lrobertstoner (Mar 18, 2011)

pre mix allows for erors you dont race the clock trying to empty a pan full b4 it sets up and its easier to sand short cuts is for those who cant hang in the race :whistling2:


----------



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

Beerdog, Also, if your going to be using fiberglass mesh tape you must use the hot mud (powder). :yes:

-Paul


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

I've always used premix, but never tried powder.


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

lrobertstoner said:


> pre mix allows for erors you dont race the clock trying to empty a pan full b4 it sets up and its easier to sand short cuts is for those who cant hang in the race :whistling2:


I've never had to race. I just don't mix more than I can work in the time period. I was afraid to use it before I ever did; but now I know the benefits.

Also, you can get ez sand powder.


----------



## sharpsport (Mar 30, 2011)

I prefer pre-mixed. Yes, it takes longer to dry, but you have more time to work with it. It sounds like mudding is something you haven't done a lot of and for that reason alone I would recommend pre-mixed. 

Rick
http://myhandyadvice.blogspot.com/


----------



## havalife (Mar 23, 2011)

It depends on the size of the job for me. If it is an area that I can tape and mud in a couple hours then I might use hotmud, mixing the mud takes time. If it is a bigger job I use all purpose because I can mix 10 gallons at a time.


----------

